
Facebook challenges email for control of your online identity - tetrep
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/30/facebook-challenges-email-for-control-of-your-online-identity/
======
z1mm32m4n
This is scary. Email as an identity management platform is okay because the
protocol itself is distributed. No one company holds the keys to "email."
Sure, people have moved towards centralized email providers like Gmail, but
many other individuals and companies still run their own email servers.

The scary part comes in when you think that if this technology becomes
popular, new services might provide account recovery or identity management
features solely through Facebook. As we've seen countless times in the past,
centralization like this only makes it a better target for abuse by malicious
actors (Facebook included!).

~~~
drdaeman
Actually, it's not okay.

Email is provided, by a third party (email service or, at the very least,
domain name registry). Identity is inherent property of its owner.

Passwords suck, but happily disowning identities, letting third parties lease
them - that's scary.

~~~
z1mm32m4n
I guess by "okay" I meant "not terrible," but you're certainly right; email as
identity is not much to be excited about.

